# Fenner Hydraulic Pump wiring



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

I need help again! lol

I'm building a 4-way plow for a Friends Suzuki Side Kick. We purchased a 6' ATV plow blade , fabricated a lift frame and push plates. We also purchased a brand new Fenner hydraulic Pump off e-bay, it came with a control and wiring diagram , but I can't seem to get it to work according to the diagram.

Fenner Fluid Power pump model # 1787*AC, with a Heavy Duty DC-80 rocker switch snow plow controller.

There are seven wires from the controller: 
1) orange 12V from keyed power source
2) black, Ground
3) Red, right angle solenoid
4) grey , down release valve
5) green, left angle solenoid
6) Brown, Starter solenoid
7) Blue , Starter solenoid ( same terminal as brown wire #6)

The plow will lift , angle right and drop properly, but it wont angle left, it clicks the angle solenoid valve but won't engage the starter solenoid, if I put a jumper across to the starter solenoid from the angle solenoid it will power up the pump and angle left, it also lifts the lift cylinder. 

Any ideas or suggestions?

Anyone got a wiring diagram?

How about any contact info for fenner Rockford, Illinois?

Thanks

Jay


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I dont have a diagram for the fenner pump unit's (I used to have one somewhere but I cant find it) but I'll bet these guy's can help you out:http://www.stonehydraulics.com/AboutUsIndex.html Yep,their in Rockford IL. Fenner goes by the name "Stone SPX" now.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

sounds like you may have a defective selenoid coil, try swapping the left and right coils and see if the problem changes sides. Good luck, Roy


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks guy's for the info and suggestions!

if anyone else has any suggestions they're more than welcome!

Jay


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

It sounds like a jumper wire at the switch has come off or a bad switch.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Nascar, did you get ahold of SPX?


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*All Set!*

Hi

It was suggested that a jumper circuit was probably the culprit, it was! I found a loose solder joint on the jumper circuit, so I re soldered it and it works as a charm.

B&B I did not contact SPX, but I do have a web address, so If I need to contact them in the future I'll know where to go.

Thanks everyone for all your help and suggestions!

Jay


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it working! wesport


----------

